# Good browser games?



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm kinda tired of WoW atm, does anyone know a good browser game? A game like bitefight, but something that doesn't suck badly like it lol


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm kinda tired of WoW atm, does anyone know a good browser game? A game like bitefight, but something that doesn't suck badly like it lol


I like this one :

http://members.aon.at/rialskaedda.html/gimproulette.swf

Perfect game for DP !


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.minecraft.net/ is booming right now, then ofcourse there is http://www.quakelive.com/

But you shouldnt be tired of WoW right now, you should be farming stuff for Cataclysm! I would if I had the energy and clarity. I'm even in the Cataclysm beta. Also the new patch comes out this week and it's gonna be insane.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Also this is quite a hidden goldmine:

http://www.bing.com/entertainment/games?q=browse:games


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

danxiety said:


> http://www.minecraft.net/ is booming right now, then ofcourse there is http://www.quakelive.com/
> 
> But you shouldnt be tired of WoW right now, you should be farming stuff for Cataclysm! I would if I had the energy and clarity. I'm even in the Cataclysm beta. Also the new patch comes out this week and it's gonna be insane.


No way, farming ftl, got no patience for that lol, guess I'll only be addicted to WoW when Cataclysm comes out really

I've played quakelive before, but I've never heard of minecraft, going to check it now


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

By farming I mostly meant heroics/raids because the badges will be converted to the new points system.

What Realm do you play on?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> By farming I mostly meant heroics/raids because the badges will be converted to the new points system.
> 
> What Realm do you play on?


Oh yeah that lol, yea I don't know.. I just can't stand playing WoW anymore, not that I've been playing it for a long time, I guess I just can't play games for too long without getting bored

I play on burning steppes


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't think of browser games with out thinking of ZOMBIE GRINDER!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I can't think of browser games with out thinking of ZOMBIE GRINDER!


Lol that's hardcore xD


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the games at orisinal.com, but they're not hardcore they're little cutsie kiddie games I find fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Yipes all of the hard core games scare the Hell out of me. And those are DP generators for me. As long as I avoid them, I'm fine. I refuse to watch a lot of films -- Avatar stuff and the like, CGI, as those will guarantee I'll have bad DP. I've learned what I can tolerate and what I can't.

I guess I'm old, LOL. I love puzzles and these are awesome:
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/your-shot/jigsaw-puzzles

Also, if you want to keep your brain going:
http://www.sporcle.com


----------

